# Frisby Farm, Leicestershire, Aug13



## The Wombat (Sep 24, 2013)

*Here’s a spot of rurex I did last month, just on the outside of Leicester, near Houghton. No history on this one, so I’m going to hazard a guess that it’s been derelict maybe 20 years, and could be between 100 and 200 years old. The wallpaper and light fittings date back to an unfashionable age. The yard consisted of a few buildings in very poor condition, but the farmhouse itself, was more recently abandoned. It had been recently re-boarded up, but someone (presumably kids) had found their way in; fortunately for me. I don’t know what the future is for this place; someone obviously cared enough to re-board it, but its condition is deteriorating. Because of the boarding, it was extremely dark inside, and as this was a solo explore, a little unnerving.*



















































​thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2013)

That’s nice, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Its not past it yet!great pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys
wasnt sure how much love I would get for this one


----------



## Fluffster (Sep 28, 2013)

The 4 panelled door, the simple bannister and the tiled fireplace would make it 1930s, I reckon.

Spookily I used to live a couple of miles from Frisby and had no idea this was there. Nice find


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> The 4 panelled door, the simple bannister and the tiled fireplace would make it 1930s, I reckon.
> 
> Spookily I used to live a couple of miles from Frisby and had no idea this was there. Nice find



Thanks for the info mate, 
its difficult to age some buildings


----------

